# black ghost knife and rainbow shark?



## fin-nipper86

Hey guys, 
I'm not too knowledgeable regarding black ghost knifes so i was wondering first, is my 46 gallon large enough? I know they get huge, so I'll more than likely upgrade to a 55+ in a year. Secondly, are these fish compatible with rainbow sharks? I have tons of hiding spaces and im willing to buy a tube for the little guy to call his own. I also have gourami's and rosy barbs(I think). I do have more fish but these seem to be the most aggressive out of the bunch. Remember, I honestly don't know much about these guys but I find them absolutely fascinating. Your input is appreciated!


----------



## susankat

I would look into upgrading to a 75 and not a 55. I kept one, the first couple of years it grew slowly but after that it wasn't long before it hit 15 inches. A 55 is only 12 inches deep where a 75 is 18 inches deep. But both are 48 inches long.

Not to sure if the rainbow and the ghost would get along as I never kept rainbows.


----------



## fin-nipper86

Thank you! I just want them to live comfortably so if a 75 gallon is what it takes, I'm ok with that.


----------



## fin-nipper86

Thought I would update. I read more on the ghost and shark's compatability and it seems they just aren't suited for each other. I ended up getting "African spotted leaf fish" although, I don't think that is the correct name. So far so good except its my understanding they are picky eaters. I will have to experiment with the food a little.


----------



## Aquarius

Good choice. I have a rainbow shark and the ONLY other fish allowed to roam the bottom of the tank (30 gallon) is the pleco. The rainbow is extremely territorial and claimed everything on the bottom of the tank to himself. The pleco is much larger and therefore able to go as he pleases. If the ghost were to get larger, it may not be as much of a problem but once the rainbow feels he's lost "his space" it may cause a lot of stress and thus kill the rainbow. I had this happen once when I added another fish into the tank that liked the bottom. The rainbow shark got so stressed that he ended up dying within the first night of adding the new fish.


----------



## fin-nipper86

I love my shark too much to stress him out lol. He's my favorite fish in the tank! I'm glad I got the leaf fish, I know they're predatorial but hopefully by the time they grow, my other fish will be just as large.


----------

